

Is Media Temple Nitro worth the price?  - atlaunch

750 dollars a month for 15,000 RPM hard drives, Quad Core Xeon 2.33 Ghz, 4 GB RAM, 2 TB Monthly transfer.<p>Is it worth it? I think it's expensive, but the availability of stacking multiple Nitros for load balancing is attractive.
======
boucher
Seems highly overpriced to me. I'm on MT's Grid, and I haven't been impressed
with that either.

------
wmf
Without knowing your needs, it's hard to tell. However, you can get similar
specs from SoftLayer or The Planet for $500/month.

